# Endometriosis/Ovarian Cysts



## 18085 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,I just wanted to tell any woman who's doctor has said that they have IBS needs to get checked out by a gyn and get an ultrasound. For over a year, I was told that I had IBS and there was nothing I could do about it except have a healthy diet, exercise, and reduce my stress. At the time, it seemed reasonable because I wasn't doing any of that. But then I started to do all those things and still I felt sick constantly. My stomach felt like it had a knot in it. I went back to the doctor several times and had a million blood tests done. Still, nothing had shown up. The doctor had prescriped me anti-depressants and other medications that had no or negative effects. Finally, I went to the gyn and had an ultrasound done and it showed that I had a mass in my abdomen(related to endometriosis) and a number of other things.What I'm trying to say here is that IBS is easily confused with endometriosis or an ovarian cyst! Please get yourself checked out and save yourself from pain! No matter how old you are! I was 13-14 when I had it.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info.I'm still trying to get my GP to refer me for gynao tests. I've had IBS all my life but it got worse when I was a teenager. I have pelvic pain as well as intestinal cramps, pain during sex and excrutiating period pain. Yet my docs are still trying to tell me it's 'normal'!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

This is a very good point. I think that ibs and gyne concerns can be mistaken for each other. Since most ibs sufferers are female, I do believe there is a link. I too get pelvic pain in addition to abdominal pain, I have ever since I can remember. It is worth discussing with your doc but keep in mind that he/she may be reluctant to aknowledge a link especially if you've ever had any abdominal or female related surgery. When I asked my doc if my last c-section and or tubal ligation could have made my symptoms worse. She danced around the subject and didn't seem to have a definate answer. It is something many of us wonder. Take care.


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi AllI have mentioned that I have endo, fibroids and IBS. All confirmed. My GI doctor was very understanding and believes that the endo does trigger IBS for some us especially if the endometriosis gets on our intestines --she thinks this is my situation. I am actually pretty tired now of ALL of it since neither has a "cure". I am changing diet and take natural progesterone to see if it helps at all. I am on a 3 month wait and see re fibroids and I've been ordered to take another xray of lower intestine to test for adhensions. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## 17965 (Oct 27, 2006)

Anybody suffering with their hormones and have symptomes of ibs have to insist on getting it checked out by a gyn. You know your own body and how you think things are going, what pattern you see every month. In the uk there is no evidence, the docs say, for connecting the two. However, they will not dismiss it either, and will if you insist get you checked out. I was checked out by ultrasound and was found to have Polysystic Ovaries.


----------



## 22800 (May 11, 2006)

You are so right about the endo. I was diagnosed with endo when i was 16 and had 2 laparoscopies by the time i was 18 because of the chronic pain and failure of hormonal medications. It turns out that there was endo on my appendix that suspected my gi doctors to think that when i was having all this intestinal ibs pain that i also had it on my large intestine. Its kinda odd but they are all combined. I recently had my entire large intestine removed and yet still have some pain and for some reason its like my surgeon says my problem is gyn but my gyn says that it has to do with my colon surgery. Its so frustrating because there is evidence shown on three cat scans that i had done in the last 3 weeks that there is a mass and an accumulation of fluid that nobody knows is. Nobody wanted to take a look because my surgery was so recent but the pain i have is so severe, emergency is not liking the fact that i been there 3 times in 6 weeks. What can i do? My gyn offered to do another laparoscopy which will be my 5th one for endo, but first we increased my hormone pills to see if that helps with the pain and it does. So know i just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

I also have endo and IBS - both trigger eachother off and it is a pain to deal with both.


----------



## 13840 (May 9, 2005)

A year ago I was referred to an OB-GYN because the doctor I was seeing was concerned that I wasn't getting my period. I had a pelvic ultrasound that showed some fluid that my gyn thought might be from a burst cyst but she wasn't very concerned. I guess my question is should I get it checked again or leave it alone? I was willing to let it go at the time because I didn't think this stuff was related but now I'm a little worried.


----------



## 22800 (May 11, 2006)

Well my doctors told me the same thing. They told me that i had a lot of fluid that they were kinda concerned about but i had to have a repeat ultrasound a few weeks later. Its hard to say but you need to be consistant with your doctor because it is your body and you know how you feel. I had the issue back in october and i am going for another endoscopy in febuary just becuase i know something isnt right. I guess if i were you i would go with your instincts, and go with how you feel.


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Im on the waiting list to get a laproscopy for endometreosis!!! i just dont think that the amount of pain can account for ibs, i also have really heavy periods, constant pain and pain during/after sex. So im lookin forward to getting all checked out... i think its better just to know whats wrong with you... there is nothing worse than not knowing and thinking the worst!


----------



## 22800 (May 11, 2006)

I am so glad that you figured something out with your doctor. Its so frustrating sometimes and i am looking forward to mine too just because i wanna know whats going on inside. I wish you luck in the new year and hope things go better for you.


----------

